# Amazon/Dell/Google may be teaming up to take on the Apple iPad



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Just came across this.

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/03/apple-beware-dell-with-a-little-help-from-amazon-and-google-is-taking-on-itunes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmmm. Now that might be interesting. Thanks for posting this. Now to keep watch for anything hard.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am not a fan of Windoze or Dell so this wouldn't be for me.
However, I do think competition is good for all of us consumers,so on that front I think it's great.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I am not a fan of Windoze or Dell so this wouldn't be for me.
> However, I do think competition is good for all of us consumers,so on that front I think it's great.


According to the article it would be an Android OS (hence Google being involved and not Microsoft - though I guess MS would get involved since they have that whole patent deal with amazon now). I found that interesting that they would be using Amazon's bookstore when the B&N Nook is already running on an Android system.

The one thing I was really excited about was the described size of the device. The articles says a 5-inch screen, which is smaller than the Kindle, larger than a cellphone and significantly more portable than the 9-inch iPad. This is about the size of the device that I believe will become the standard for most people to carry around with them. A lot of people are now predicting that the cellphone is going to be the mobile device of the future, I personally think that even with the advances made in screen technology, they're still too small for consistent heavy use. They're fine for the quick information look up, or using apps with well designed interfaces, but trying to manage documents, or even browsing web pages, require a lot of extra movement and scrolling on the part of the user. The 5-inch screen on this device would be much more useful in the long run for everyone. I also predict a device like this to replace cell phones as well. It would be easy to pair a wireless headset to the device and just use the microphone and speaker in the headset to communicate.

My only concern is that they're using Android. I feel that it is superior and more flexible than the iPhone OS that the iPad will be using, but still rather limited as an OS. I'm really excited to see what Google will be doing with Chrome by the end of the year though. I think if that ends up being a success, we're going to see some significant changes on the tablet front.

I don't think a device like this would replace my Kindle, because the e-ink is still far better for long periods of reading. For the rest of the capabilities, I think something like this is a good start towards a convergence device. Especially if it develops into something that includes a stylus to be able to do handwritten notes on.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I just placed my order for an iPad this morning.  I agree there will undoubtedly be a lot of competition show up this year (all good for the market) but I need something now and I love my iTouch so I went with the iPad.  I find that "old eyes" need a bigger screen.   

I don't plan to use the iBook feature of the iPad at all since that's why I bought a Kindle just last Christmas and I LOVE it, but I need it more for organization at work and I think the iPad should fit the bill nicely.  While the Dell, and surely others that come out this year (I looked at the HP Slate as well) will also work for my needs, I really like the simplicity of the iTouch apps and interface...this coming from someone that has had a Windows PC since they came out and would never have an Apple PC at home.  The iTouch/phone/pad works for the niche it's in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Now that might be interesting. Thanks for posting this


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

This is mostly non-news. Amazon has long ago announced that they'll have 'Kindle for Android'. Dell's device is but one of many Android devices that will be able to run it. Amazon has just arrived at a point in their development where both parties are confident it can be pre-installed when Dell releases their device. 

To compete against iTunes, they'll need better integration with Amazon MP3 and Video On Demand stores (than just browsing to amazon.com). Wonder if they're also counting on Flash for Android being ready as well...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I am not a fan of Windoze or Dell so this wouldn't be for me.
> However, I do think competition is good for all of us consumers,so on that front I think it's great.


I can see the possibility that this "Dell/Amazon" eBook reader will be the new Kindle 3 or a third Kindle line. I will wait to see what Amazon does but probably will get the Dell when it comes out. I can see Amazon outsourcing their Kindles from here on out.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Many will try, most will fail!  It will be the iPhone all over again. Everyone will try to copy the concept and fail miserably because they simply do not understand what makes the iPhone/iPad really tick in consumers hearts.

Apart from that, anything with the name Dell on it breaks after 3 months, so what's the use anyway? ;-)


----------

